# Dogs wont tie?



## ~Tete

Hi all, im new, I'm Steph and I have a 3yr old pregnant springer (4wks pregnant) 
I'm asking this for a friend who is breeding golden retreivers, they are around eachother 24/7, and the male is having a good go and getting it, but they dont tie, this is day 12 of her being in heat & is her first litter. The stud is proven but the bitch bigger then him(hes a bit smaller then her) Any ideas why they wont tie / what they can do?


----------



## cdcclub

I am sure someone more experienced will be able to answer your question as I can only go on my own experience here.

My own girl had a similar experience she was a maiden bitch. Stud was proven. We took her up on the correct dates and she wouldn't even look at him. But as my mentor stated every dog is different. eventually after a few trips up she let him near her and he managed to enter her but still no tie so on the advice again from mentor just brought her back a few times and eventually she managed to tie twice with him. 

Dogs can still release sperm without a tie though so would still treat the bitch as though pregnant if no tie ever happens until a vet performs blood test or ultrasound to confirm an unsuccessful mating.

As I said this is from my own experience there are loads of people on here that have a wealth of knowledge that should be around with more information.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Agree with above, they may not physically tie, but there is still every chance the bitch will take. 

I haven't bred a litter yet, just done the research. The tie is created when the bitches muscles contract around the end of the penis, so for some reason (and your friend may never know why) this isn't happening, and you're getting slip matings. The lack of a tie could be to do with either the bitch or the dog, although if he's quite a bit shorter, he perhaps isn't penetrating deeply enough for her muscles to hold him in place firmly?? Who knows??

Hope everything goes well for you both, that you have smooth whelpings with your girls and healthy pups.


----------



## riajayne

Hi guys. This is actually my dog that Steph is referring to. I had some advice from a friend yesterday to keep them apart all nite and then let them try this morning. They did and they tied for only a minute.

Milo is getting his roger rabbit all the way out and bless him he is trying. Maybe shes not ready yet so will keep trying.:001_tt2:


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

~Tete said:


> and the male is having a good go and getting it, but they dont tie, this is day 12 of her being in heat & is her first litter. ?


this is called a slip mating.....where the bitch is not swelling to hold him in. You can still have puppies in this way thou


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Do you mean ending up back to back (bum to bum), my chihuahua's mated but didnt end up back to back, and she still got pregnant. Milo is the same size as Teigan and he was on her all the time but never once did they stick back to back. xx


----------



## riajayne

well Milo was only on Miley for around 30 seconds, 1 minute at the most


----------



## Blitz

If she is standing then she must be ready even if they are not tying. A dog and bitch that live together are far harder to get to mate though.


----------



## riajayne

Yeah she was standing for him just not tieing. He has just had a successful tie with my other springer so i cant really see what the problem was between them.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Blitz said:


> If she is standing then she must be ready even if they are not tying. A dog and bitch that live together are far harder to get to mate though.


Unfortunately, that isn't necessarily true Blitz, the standing bit equals ready, bitches can stand at a different time to the optimum for fertilisation in their cycle, and they can appear completely unready when in actual fact they are at the prime time.

Just curious, why do you think its harder to get a dog and bitch that live together to mate? I've not heard of that being the case before, in fact all the people I know who keep entire bitches and dogs have a helluva routine to keep them apart when the girls are in season?


----------



## dexter

just because she's standing doesn't mean she's necessarily ready i'm afraid, has any one experienced examined her? i assume you are not just letting them get on with it and that you are holding the bitch and dog?Is he getting anywhere near her vulva?


----------



## Curlytots

Hi, I have the very same problem with my miniature poodle he's experienced had plenty of females but lately we have had a springer spaniel and hes just not tieing with her don't no if it's him or the female that's not holding on to him as we have read all different things about the not tieing process


----------



## Guest

This thread is an old thread from 2009.


----------



## Curlytots

Yes I no but just saying I am also having the same problem


----------



## SusieRainbow

Probably best to start your own thread.
Just out of curiosity why would you be mating a Springer to a Poodle ? Have both dogs had the relevant tests -PRA,luxating patella etc ? 
Poodles and Springers can both carry PRA.


----------



## Curlytots

Yes the both had all the test,


----------



## SusieRainbow

Curlytots said:


> Yes the both had all the test,


That's good.


----------



## Guest

Curlytots said:


> Yes the both had all the test,


That's great that you had both your poodle and the springer bitch health tested. Most don't bother with a cross. 
Which tests did you have done and what were the results?


----------



## Susan Sauer

riajayne said:


> well Milo was only on Miley for around 30 seconds, 1 minute at the most


Did you get pups that round?


----------



## Guest

Susan Sauer said:


> Did you get pups that round?


The poster you are replying to was last online in 2009. Perhaps start your own thread?


----------

